# Resetting ACNL for your favorite...



## Valerie (Nov 26, 2012)

Will you reset for certain features?  What do you consider a must in your future NL village?

I will probably reset, as I am a perfectionist: I want Apples as my native fruit, a face that I like, and an interesting layout. Also, if grass shapes are still around, I want whatever grass shape turns to the star in winter. Original villagers are not important to me, but I like to have at least 1 character that is new to me.


----------



## Mairmalade (Nov 26, 2012)

Probably will. If I don't like the layouts I'm presented with, Ill reset. 
If I don't like ANY of my villagers, I'll reset.
If I dislike my character's appearance, I'll reset.

I wouldn't reset over fruit. I can get all of them later anyway. I'm more focused on what I won't be able to change (or at the very least: won't be able to change easily).


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 26, 2012)

I'll need at least one villager that's on my favorites list. I also will reset if the town layouts don't appeal to me. And if my face is ugly, I'll reset. I'm hoping a face guide or a guide book will be out by the NA release.


----------



## Mint (Nov 26, 2012)

If I get a layout I don't like or a hideous face, I will reset.
I won't reset due to fruit unless I get pears. I have pears in my current town and I don't need another town with pears.


----------



## Dustbunnii (Nov 26, 2012)

I plan on resetting until I get a layout that I like and at least one of the villagers on my want-list (such as the unicorn).
Getting a fruit that I don't like won't be the determining factor in whether or not I reset since I can just replace it with a new fruit. It would simply be a minor inconvenience. 
I'm not too worried about which face I end up with since there will most likely be a face guide of some sort.

Now I'm wondering something though...
If you make a town where you love everything except your appearance, and make a new character with an appearance you do like, would that new character become mayor if you deleted the first character? Or would the newest incoming player becoming mayor? Or would the town just be deleted (which seems kind of irrational to me)?


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 26, 2012)

^ Only the first character created in a town will ever be mayor. And the only way to delete that first character is to delete the whole town. That's what I've heard anyway.


----------



## Jake (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm probably gonna reset until I get cherries


----------



## Cherrypie (Nov 26, 2012)

I heard that only your native fruit will grow as delicious. I find this sad and the only reason why I would consider resetting for fruit. I really like how the delicious apples look... So dark and juicy and shimmery...


----------



## Valerie (Nov 26, 2012)

@Cherrypie:  Apple's have always been my favorite fruit, and those delicious apples look awesome! That's why I'm so stuck on getting apples as my native fruit.


----------



## Mairmalade (Nov 26, 2012)

Cherrypie said:


> I heard that only your native fruit will grow as delicious. I find this sad and the only reason why I would consider resetting for fruit. I really like how the delicious apples look... So dark and juicy and shimmery...



Oh I didn't think about that. Might reset for apples or peaches then.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 26, 2012)

There's a few favorites I have for villagers. But considering how many animals there are, I feel like the chances of getting those particular ones are low. I probably won't reset for that. At this point, I think I'll just reset if my 3 layout options are all terrible, or if I accidentally choose a terrible face. I don't care which fruit I get.


----------



## Dustbunnii (Nov 26, 2012)

DJStarstryker said:


> ^ Only the first character created in a town will ever be mayor. And the only way to delete that first character is to delete the whole town. That's what I've heard anyway.



Even if there are other characters in the town?
That'd be kind of lame if they did that, but oh well.


----------



## Kaia (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm mostly gonna try to avoid resetting >> Except in the beginning, cause I'm gonna test out all the faces to see which one I like best. I dont think I'll reset for the layout since you can actually pick your favorite one from Rover. I may reset for fruit if I have pears or peaches cause I dont like them. I wont reset for neighbors since they can just move out anyway.


----------



## Winona (Nov 27, 2012)

I will most likey reset the game once or twice.

Not because of the face or the hair of my character - I will definitely google the 'right' answers before.

But I want the *beach on the right side* of my village because it feels way too "open" if the beach is placed on the left side.
Also, I want at least *one of the new villagers* with nice personality (the rainbow sheep, one of the cute hamsters, the deer-girl ...). I'm not that picky, but I've always hated all of my villagers in my other villages in Wii and DS.

And of course, the *places of the town tree, town hall* etc. shouldn't be too close to each other, but also not too far away or oddly placed like right next to the ramps.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Nov 27, 2012)

DJStarstryker said:


> There's a few favorites I have for villagers. But considering how many animals there are, I feel like the chances of getting those particular ones are low. I probably won't reset for that. At this point, I think I'll just reset if my 3 layout options are all terrible, or if I accidentally choose a terrible face. I don't care which fruit I get.



Are there just 3 layouts? 

In that case i will reset until i get a river that splits my town with a nice and straight cut (not too straight), on the bottom half i want the town tree in the middle with houses on just one side, being the good mayor that i am, i will occupy the other side of the tree and place my house near the docks, and the docks should be separated from the beach. on the upper half of the town, i want the town hall and possibly Rparkers.

 my dream town right there
But i do realise that this is almost impossible, but i want the town to be at least cut in the middle and have the town tree on the bottom-half


----------



## Aryn Swifteye (Nov 27, 2012)

I've never reset to get what I want; I've just made do. Of course, I was thrilled with my town and character in CF, so that wasn't a problem; however, in WW, I was only sort of pleased with what I got, but resetting didn't even occur to me. But in NL, I will reset to get my favorite things (which are very similar to everyone else's), because I want to be happy with every aspect of my town.
And my requirements are:
?Apples or oranges as my native fruit
?At least one of either my favorite villagers or new villagers
?Town hall and R. Parkers relatively close to each other
?Neighbors' homes are not in awkward places
I don't care about the location of the beach or river. :3

EDIT:
Like Winona, I'll go to Google for a face guide, so I can get my favorite.


----------



## Pickles (Nov 27, 2012)

You know, I think I've missed out on a lot of things over the years on AC... I didn't have a clue about the different grass shapes, etc, and never thought about resetting to get different fruit. LOL What all have I missed?! That being said... I don't think I would reset, unless I had a hideous face... Which is why I'll check out a guide or something before I make it!


----------



## Trundle (Nov 27, 2012)

I think I'll do a face guide on it. I certainly want a unique layout, because towns without one are boring. 
Also, I don't like Cherries or Peaches. Apples are my favourite, so I'll reset to not have Cherries or Peaches.


----------



## Toripocalypse (Nov 27, 2012)

Haha, I told myself, I'm going to time myself for 2 hours and reset until I get Hamsuke in my town!  I'm going to make sure I have the face with the slanted eyes, also, but I'll use a face guide for that.  Hopefully my other neighbors will be awesome too~

Native fruit doesn't matter to me as much, but if I get peaches I'll be very happy!


----------



## SodaDog (Nov 27, 2012)

i WONT and ill NEVER WILL.


----------



## Mairmalade (Nov 27, 2012)

Toripocalypse said:


> Haha, I told myself, I'm going to time myself for 2 hours and reset until I get Hamsuke in my town!  I'm going to make sure I have the face with the slanted eyes, also, but I'll use a face guide for that.  Hopefully my other neighbors will be awesome too~
> 
> Native fruit doesn't matter to me as much, but if I get peaches I'll be very happy!



Going to reset endlessly until you get the one specific villager? Yikes D: Best of luck to you


----------



## ZedameX (Nov 27, 2012)

First game I chose the very first map presented to me and I ended up loving it. 
I have a second copy now, I spent about 2~3 hours resetting until I got:

Map with beach on left side instead of my main right.
R-Parkers one or two units from the ramp near the pier - I want to minimize the running travel times when farming for bells.
No beach that I can't access via a ramp, but if its a very very small lip I wont mind. - unfortunately it is common to have maps with two large beach fronts, but two ramps right next to each other on one beach, the other entire beach can therefore only be accessed by swimming.
Anything that isn't circular grass pattern -my main has circle grass pattern
Pears

Faces are easy since you can just use a guide to see which answers leads to which face.




Kaia said:


> I dont think I'll reset for the layout since you can actually pick your favorite one from Rover.


Problem is you will be given 4 choices only.  If there are a couple of specific layout features you really want (non broken beaches, beach on left or right side, specific shapes that the river makes like a U segment to feature your house or a future community project WITHOUT someone having already got a house there, specific placement for tree, mayor house and/or R-Parkers etc)

The amount of map resets to check a new set of 4 maps per exponentially increases per requirement you add to your list


----------



## Jake (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh yeah forgot to say that as well as having cherries as my native fruit, I want my Museum on the right side, and be beach on the left side


----------



## ZedameX (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the way that works is you have a "south-east coast map" or a "south-west coast map"  

Shoe shop is always closest to coast museum farthest.   So with an west cost map the beach will be on the left and museum on the right.  Beach is always south.  Town always north.

Of course this also determines which direction the train comes in from etc.


----------



## McRibbie (Nov 28, 2012)

Mairmalade said:


> Going to reset endlessly until you get the one specific villager? Yikes D: Best of luck to you


I did that in Wild World for Chow, a green gate, and triangle grass. I'm doing it again for New Leaf, and also a layout where everything's near the top and the train bridge is on the left.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Nov 28, 2012)

Okay so i won't actually reset, because i have a feeling that i will get a layout that i like, i don't know why i just do...


----------



## Toeto (Nov 28, 2012)

Only for the map, I want one with a lot of space.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 28, 2012)

You shouldn't have to reset for your character look since that's based on the initial questions.


----------



## Mairmalade (Nov 28, 2012)

McRibbie said:


> I did that in Wild World for Chow, a green gate, and triangle grass. I'm doing it again for New Leaf, and also a layout where everything's near the top and the train bridge is on the left.



Ah that brings up another point for me as well. I might reset depending on the design of the train station. :3 Not too worried about Town Hall since I should have the option to redesign that as a community project later.


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 28, 2012)

Actually 

1. there is a new option that allows you to change the way the map looks with out restarting; at the beginning of the game,.
2. fruits can be gained through Wifi
3. There will be face guides / hairshop / eye contacts
4. Villagers move in and out. you'll get your favorite at some point.

5. *Fruit is a bad reason* to reset. Foreign fruit sells for more than native fruit.


Therefor, there is no reason to ever reset your town unless you want to start over.


----------



## Pickles (Nov 28, 2012)

traceguy said:


> 5. *Fruit is a bad reason* to reset. Foreign fruit sells for more than native fruit.
> 
> 
> Therefor, there is no reason to ever reset your town unless you want to start over.



Or if you REALLY, REALLY like a specific delicious fruit, since you can only grow delicious native fruits, correct?  Hey, someone wants to reset 100 times to get something they want? GO FOR IT!  I don't have the patience for it, myself! lol


----------



## RisingSun (Nov 28, 2012)

Pickles said:


> Or if you REALLY, REALLY like a specific delicious fruit, since you can only grow delicious native fruits, correct?  Hey, someone wants to reset 100 times to get something they want? GO FOR IT!  I don't have the patience for it, myself! lol



Agreed.


----------



## Chinchilla (Nov 28, 2012)

I plan on taking the first town I get, no matter if the fruit and/or the villagers suck.


----------



## ZedameX (Nov 28, 2012)

Responses added in bold in the quote below 



traceguy said:


> Actually
> 
> 1. there is a new option that allows you to change the way the map looks with out restarting; at the beginning of the game,.
> *Only 4 map choices per reset, you can easily cycle through 20 or so before you find a map that has specific features you want*
> ...


----------



## Valerie (Nov 28, 2012)

@ Traceguy Same as what ZedameX said but with this addition to point #3: The thing with faces is that I don't really care what face I get: as long as it isn't one of the ones with dopey eyes. Therefore, I intend to answer the questions without looking at a guide to let fate decided so to speak- but if I get a heavy lidded face: I'm going to reset.

I know the whole resetting thing is silly- I just am particular is all and have tried playing games with layouts I don't like or a face I don't like but it never seemed to work out right. It's like Qi. If there is something I don't like it feels like bad Qi for Feng Shui, it makes the whole game seem off and hard to play. I will reset until I get a layout that speaks to me/ that I love the look of, apples (because I love apples and seriously want those delicious apples), and a face as described above.

It's been really fun reading this thread to see what other things people are particular about!  Can't wait to see the towns for real.


----------



## CHR:)S (Dec 16, 2012)

*Are you going to be resetting your town for desired villagers?*

I told myself I wouldn't but ever since I saw that rainbow sheep thing, he NEEDS to be in my town. I refuse to play without him. 

First post on the AC:NL blog: http://acnewleaf.com/

Omg, it is beautiful.


How long should resets take each town reset? 

How many villagers do you start out with in your town.. 4?


EDIT: Also, do animals have set houses? So like, the same animal in two different towns will always have the same house? Like, IDENTICAL houses? If so, that would suck.


----------



## Sora (Dec 16, 2012)

I will if I get one of those creepy kangaroos. I also really want Bunnie because she has always been my favorite.


----------



## Mint (Dec 16, 2012)

> How many villagers do you start out with in your town.. 4?


5 villagers.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 16, 2012)

I would never rest for a villager. I don't care too much on what villagers I get. I mean, unless I get Wolfgang or someone like that >.>


----------



## Grace (Dec 16, 2012)

Resetting is a pain, but I will still do it to get a layout that I like. We spent half a day resetting with CF once, and it made the new town much more enjoyable after. I guess it's the OCD interior designer in me that makes it necessary, but everyone's gotta do what they gotta do. 

On another note mentioned in this thread, I thought I had seen more than one delicious fruit in Lin and Ko's videos. Are it sure that you can only grow native delicious fruits? Maybe it's their video-ing between their two towns that's confusing me.


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Dec 16, 2012)

Grace said:


> Resetting is a pain, but I will still do it to get a layout that I like. We spent half a day resetting with CF once, and it made the new town much more enjoyable after. I guess it's the OCD interior designer in me that makes it necessary, but everyone's gotta do what they gotta do.
> 
> On another note mentioned in this thread, I thought I had seen more than one delicious fruit in Lin and Ko's videos. Are it sure that you can only grow native delicious fruits? Maybe it's their video-ing between their two towns that's confusing me.



Lin and Ko are just trading their delicious fruits with each other. You can only have your native fruit be delicious.


----------



## MistyWater (Dec 16, 2012)

When it comes to my AC:NL town I want oranges as my native fruit (not as a favourite, but as an easier way to plant others where they grow), good layout and the triangle grass which becomes stars in winter. Other things I'm not concerned about.
Seeing as how the native becomes the delicious however, I might go with cherries instead. We'll see.


----------



## CHR:)S (Dec 16, 2012)

Can someone post pictures of this elusive "triangle grass"?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 16, 2012)

cRz said:


> Can someone post pictures of this elusive "triangle grass"?



Here's an example from my wild world town. Bad quality but whatever.


According to this wiki page, it's suppose to turn to stars in winter but this was a lie because now I have squares.


----------



## CHR:)S (Dec 17, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Here's an example from my wild world town. Bad quality but whatever.
> View attachment 2353
> According to this wiki page, it's suppose to turn to stars in winter but this was a lie because now I have squares.


I have no idea what I am looking at @~@


----------



## Justin (Dec 17, 2012)

cRz said:


> I have no idea what I am looking at @~@



Look below the green pattern. The grass is in the shape of triangles.


----------



## CHR:)S (Dec 17, 2012)

Justin said:


> Look below the green pattern. The grass is in the shape of triangles.



OOOO:

Is it rare? O.O


Oh man. I want my town to be so many things. It will take a thousand resets to get it perfect.

Fruit: I want Apples or Oranges.Peaches, Cherries, I will probably reset.. Pears, I will definitely reset.

Villagers: I really want the rainbow clown sheep. =/ But I don't think I will reset JUST for him. I will keep resetting until I get at least ONE of the animals I want.

Town layout: IDEK the layouts, but when I know more info on them, I want one I like.

And now.. Triangle grass. LOL. This really will take all day resetting to get.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes, I always reset if I don't get a map that I like. That's about as far as it goes though.

I eventually end up growing all of the fruit in my town, and I'm not bothered with who is living in the town.


----------



## Sora (Dec 17, 2012)

So triangle grass is rare? Lol I had it in CF and didn't think anything of it.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 17, 2012)

I liked whichever grass gave me the starry snow. lol


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 17, 2012)

I MIGHT reset if I don't get Peaches (though, I'd be okay with apples or cherries)... but mostly, I'll only reset if I screw up the questions (though, usually what I'd answer end up giving me the face I like anyway) or I really hate all the maps shown


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Dec 18, 2012)

I want circle or square grass. If I get triangle I will reset but that's the only thing. I'd like peaches because I love how the delicious ones look but if I get a town I like with circle grass I wont reset for peaches.


----------



## Fame (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm trying to gather pictures of town layouts so I can reset for the one I want. Other than that, I won't reset for anything else.


----------



## Blueyoshi (Dec 18, 2012)

Well if one of the 3 maps I get isnt nice enough for me.... (which would require it to be a map with an east coast, a zig-zaggy river and a nice place for the town-tree-thing, but also the 2 clifs where u can walk to the beach need to be a bit, evenly spread so I dont need to walk half an hour to reach the beach's end only to walk back )
And my prefered fruits are apples or oranges... this may influence it aswell.
As for my face; im most likely gonna use a guide for my face.


----------



## Savannah (Dec 18, 2012)

I probably will if I don't get the face I want the first time. other than that, the only thing thats reset-worthy is the placement of my house. in my WW file, i have dream placing- waayyy up in the top-left corner with a pond. It was like my own personal backyard.


----------



## Valerie (Dec 18, 2012)

Good news, Savannah: 



Spoiler



You can pick where to place your house!



I ended up resetting once, because the first time I did not get a face that I wanted. There are 4 town layouts to choose from when you begin and both times I went through the intro- there was a layout that I really liked!


----------



## Blueyoshi (Dec 19, 2012)

What is this with the grass pattern, which patterns are there?:O


----------



## Savannah (Dec 19, 2012)

Can you pick ANY spot or are there designated house spots?


----------



## MistyWater (Dec 19, 2012)

Any place you want which is a really great feature. No need to reset to get not only the perfect layout, but placement of house preferred.


----------



## Justin (Dec 19, 2012)

Savannah said:


> Can you pick ANY spot or are there designated house spots?



For the most part, yeah. Tom Nook follows you around and then you talk to him when you've found the spot you want. Then you can see what your house will look like in that area and choose to use that spot or pick another.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 19, 2012)

Savannah said:


> Can you pick ANY spot or are there designated house spots?



Any spot but the beach. I felt like I needed to tell you that.


----------



## Pudge (Dec 20, 2012)

I have no idea if I'll reset. I like the idea of sticking with the first-ever town I come across, but I'd hate to be stuck with a tedious layout. :/

I'm not planning on resetting unless there's just something about the town that I really hate or something and would like it different.


----------



## Blueyoshi (Dec 21, 2012)

Hmm why would people reset if they dont like their starter villager's? Just ignore them and they'll move....
But I guess resetting is an easy way to get rid of 5 (annoying/ugly/stupid) characters


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2012)

Blueyoshi said:


> Hmm why would people reset if they dont like their starter villager's? Just ignore them and they'll move....
> But I guess resetting is an easy way to get rid of 5 (annoying/ugly/stupid) characters



yeah i dont understand why people reset for villagers.

I can understand fruit, town layouts and stuff, they're stuck like that forever
but villagers... no. they're easily changable.


----------



## Carole (Dec 21, 2012)

In ACCF, I sometimes reset for villagers if the town layout was only borderline good anyway. I imagine that that will be the case for me with New Leaf, too, once Nintendo will release it in NA so I can buy it. It's almost guaranteed that if I get a villager I don't like, he will be the last one to even think of moving away. 

But, I see your point. Right now I have a town layout that is so nice that I wouldn't have reset no matter who the villagers were.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Dec 22, 2012)

As I've gotten older, no matter how much I HATE my town name on CF ( ''Moony'' D; ) I've never reset it. I couldn't bare to see all my old memories out of the window; plus I have sweet villagers and an awesome layout. 

I'll probably never reset unless I get hideous eyes / hair.


----------



## Jake (Dec 22, 2012)

On top of my high list of demands, I really want bananas on my island.... But you have to wait minimum 3 days to get the island... And then if I have coconuts I have to reset for my perfect town layout with cherries and I think it's just not worth it. Kinda sucks you can't bring stuff to the island or i'd chop them down and replace them with bananas.. 


ohh i doubt it but can you find bananas in minigames. Wait there's that fruit minigame better hope I can grab some bananas from that and plant them ahh there's hope young children!! there is hope!!!!


----------



## Valerie (Dec 22, 2012)

I often use mini games as a way to get fruit/ flowers. And you can chop down and replace your island trees. Just do a diving mini game to grab the bananas! I got bananas on my island and didn't like them at first. But they've grown on me.


----------



## Jake (Dec 22, 2012)

yay there is hope thank you so much for confirming my plan


----------

